
Magic Mushrooms Do the Opposite of Anti-Depressants, That May Be Why They Work - evo_9
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-discovered-how-magic-mushrooms-alleviate-depression-antidepressants-psilocybin-amygdala
======
yesenadam
[no comments? I'll say something..] What about the effect on people without
depression?

It seems most human societies have incorporated hallucinogenics in an official
way, part of spirituality or rites-of-passage or medicine etc. When that
stopped in our culture I'm not sure. [Facts and figures welcome.]

Personally, mushrooms are the best thing I've ever done. (Half a dozen times,
in my 20s) Similar to LSD. Similar to religious enlightenment. Similar to...
hmm well.

It's difficult to say anything that seems like it captures even 0.1% of the
experience. It's like your brain can think 10000x faster, and also sideways,
indexing items and memories by emotional content, meaning, in a way it
couldn't before. And the flood of thoughts, images, emotions, can become so
vivid and real that it seems real. Time disappears. You can experience in a
minute what seems like it must have taken many hours ..But the experience
isn't one thing, it's a thousand things.

I recommend it to everyone, especially with experienced/good friends to guide
you the first time.

